# Sabatier Knives



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

will have their own website soon.

Here's the address:
http://www.sabatier.com/


----------



## christine (Feb 14, 2006)

I prefer the original firm.
The brand is SABATIER K.
They manufacture CARBON KNIVES. It's the best.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Gee, yet another 1 post wonder going off on Sabatier K.

Yes, different makers can call their knives Sabatier. So this is merely an attempt to differentiate themselves. What's so special about their carbon steel? There's lots or carbon steels. Which one, what is the heat treat? What's the final RC of the product?

WHY should we believe you about Sabatier K? 

This 1-post love of Sabatier K sure smells like SPAM to me.

Phil


----------



## christine (Feb 14, 2006)

It's correct. There are different sabatier.

Go to see the first website sabatier.com and the page about the sabatier history : http://www.sabatier.com/gb/ancetres/histoire.html
They are speaking about the origin of the name sabatier. It's not sabatier.com wich was created approx in 1970. 
In fact the first and real SABATIER was created in the mid-19th century by the Sabatier family from Bellevue, Upper town of Thiers - France. 
At the present time, this family manufacture high quality 100% Forged knives under the brand *sabatier k*. Their offices are still located in Bellevue. They are the direct descendants.

Yes, for my part, I prefer the old firm (Appr 1810) than the youngest (Appro 1970). It's my opinion.

I met the son in New-York with the cook Daniel Boulud. Very interesting. He's the 8th generation.

I only write I prefer the SABATIER K Brand (origin of the sabatier brand - 8 generations - nice man - very good products). I didn't give a web site address of this brand so I don't think it's a spam. On the first post, their is the address of the website : it's a spam. And it is still in your website.

Regarding the products : it's possible to manufacture knives with different steels. The 2 most important steels are : STAINLESS STEEL and CARBON STEEL.

My grand mother used a carbon knife and it's wonderfull. Very big difference with the Stainless Steel. I have Carbon Knives and Stainless Steel knives as the use is different as well as the caring.

For RC, I don't know 

Thank you and good day,

Christine


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have used a 10 inch Carbon Sabatier chef's knife for ages. I still find its the one I reach for when I need a sharp, balanced knife. I don't know about the different companies, but my old Sabatier is older then the new company. :chef:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Myfavorite woodworker-tool supplier, Lee Valley Tools, has just announced a line of kitchen knives made for them by Thiers-Issard of France, which seems to market in Europe as Sabatier.

http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page...,45509&p=45509

According to the LV catalog these are stainless, not carbon.
They're probably quite good, though. Everything I've ever bought from Lee Valley is absolutely top-notch. 

Mike


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

You want carbon steel knives? Blue steel knives? Ceramic knives? Damascus knives?

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/produ...&dept_id=13173

Actually, some interesting shapes, materials, and handles in this large selection of Japanese (and some Chinese style) knives. Most are not cheap. Interesting details about materials, methods, and the Japanese artisans who produce them, mostly by hand.

Fun browse.

Mike :bounce:


----------

